# Need Duplicate BOI Statements



## Silver2 (14 Jul 2009)

Hey Guys,

Hope someonte can help me out here:

Need 6 months bank statements from Bank of Ireland. 

I have the 365 online internet banking, however i cant print them off:

Can you print out the statements from the internet?


----------



## Lilly2099 (14 Jul 2009)

With AIB you can print out estatements not sure what the case is with BOI?


----------



## Silver2 (14 Jul 2009)

Lilly, Cheers for the reply.
Yeah have an AIB account too and no problems printing off the statements.

But anyway after a lot of trying managed to get it copied over to a word document & printed it off from there.

Right click, select "select all", Right click again then select "copy"

I didnt fancy paying for duplicate statements !!!


----------



## mercman (14 Jul 2009)

Why don't you simply ask the Bank to send you the statements ??


----------



## Armada (14 Jul 2009)

Just from memory..

Log onto Banking 365. Highlight the account you need. Click on Account details on the rhs. This gives a dropdown box... 

Scroll down to Customise a statement.

Insert dates required (works for 12 months),

Then print as displayed.. you might need to go to next page as it only prints the page shown on screen.


----------



## Silver2 (14 Jul 2009)

Mercman: if you request them from the bank the charge you per sheet, I dont know how much it is, but why pay and wait to get them when i can just print them off myself.

Armada: Tried that 2. It wouldnt print the statement part.

Buts it ok..have it printed off now cheers...


----------



## Armada (14 Jul 2009)

Thats great.. glad you got sorted.


----------



## Towger (14 Jul 2009)

mercman said:


> Why don't you simply ask the Bank to send you the statements ??



They will charge about €2.50 per page. If more than 3 pages if would be cheaper to used the Data Protection Acts to get the info!


----------

